# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Dsinfection de spyware IE page blanche

## gwenagan

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai recupr un PC sous Windows 2000 Pro.

J'ai pass AVAST, tout semble OK.

J'ai pass Spybot qui a trouv et supprim 14 Spywares. 

Maintenant, j'ai toujours une page blanche qui s'ouvre comme une fentre publicitaire mais dans laquelle il n'y a rien. Juste en haut  gauche, dans la barre bleu, il est ecrit "Wanadoo" et c'est tout.

J'ai ensuite lanc Hijackthis et voici le rapport (pouvez vous m'aider ?) :
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:24:45, on 23/02/2008
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\FTRTSVC.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\mspmspsv.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smtray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\internat.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\TaskBarIcon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\vTuner\vTuner.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\Toaster.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\Inactivity.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\PollingModule.exe
C:\Program Files\Hercules\WiFi Station\WifiStation.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\ALERTM~1\ALERTM~1.EXE
C:\WINNT\System32\cidaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.fr/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Wanadoo
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Liens
R3 - URLSearchHook: Search Class - {08C06D61-F1F3-4799-86F8-BE1A89362C85} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\SEARCH~1.DLL
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar avec bloqueur de fentres pop-up - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.301.7164\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\fr\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\fr\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smapp] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WOOWATCH] C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\Watch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WOOTASKBARICON] C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\GestMaj.exe TaskBarIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WOOKIT] C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\Shell.exe appLaunchClientZone.shl|DEFAULT=cnx|PARAM=
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [vTunerStartUp] C:\PROGRA~1\vTuner\vTuner.exe WinStart=Yes
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [internat.exe] internat.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [^SetupICWDesktop] C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Connection Wizard\icwconn1.exe /desktop (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WiFi Station.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hercules\WiFi Station\WifiStation.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Wanadoo - {1462651F-F4BA-4C76-A001-C4284D0FE16E} - http://www.wanadoo.fr (file missing) (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\winnt\system32\nwprovau.dll
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} - http://software-dl.real.com/17b03b2f...dxIE601_fr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...?1123453028390
O16 - DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} (Zylom Games Player) - http://game04.zylom.com/activex/zylomgamesplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {D28C3640-A6D7-4668-A53C-07A9CF67D157} (CFnacComposantCtrl Object) - http://www.fnacmusic.com/telechargem...cComposant.cab
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Service d'administration du Gestionnaire de disque logique (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: Folder Size (FolderSize) - Brio - C:\Program Files\FolderSize\FolderSizeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: France Telecom Routing Table Service (FTRTSVC) - France Telecom - C:\WINNT\System32\FTRTSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe

--
End of file - 7062 bytes

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Jannus

Wanadoo c'est un FAI
C'est probablement li  une installation automatique de la connexion Internet
Sinon je ne vois rien de spcial dans le rapport HJT

----------


## gwenagan

Bonjour Guardian,

Je vais dsinstaller le lanceur de Wanadoo et laiss Windows grer la connexion lui mme. Je te remercie et je marque rsolu.
A plus tard.

----------

